# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  St Maarten/St Martin update

## andynap

98BDCDB6-2AB6-4B9B-AFEA-2383C05A0D1E.jpeg
0CECC1FA-A38A-4BC6-BC7E-9E7906E1D879.jpeg
E5779937-AD7C-4B38-BDC9-BD8D0851E51B.jpeg
3A9DE19C-8311-40A4-963E-4B4344C54395.jpeg

----------


## dadto6

Hard for me to believe a word of what was written.  I have see first hand, how few flights arrive at St. Maarten.  I have been to St. Barts 4-times since Irma.  Most everyone on this forum can attest to the patience and difficulty in traveling from their hometown to St. Barts.

----------

